# Sunflower Seeds



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I am an addict to sunflower seeds. To give you an idea, I eat about 1 pound a week just driving to and from work. I decided to save myself money and stop buying Jim Beam and Spitz, so I found I can buy them for .99 cents a pound raw, I enjoy flavoring and roasting them myself. I actually have a batch going right now. Usually I use seasoned salt or B-B-Q flavors, boil them for about 2 hours, dry, then roast for 30 minutes. I am curious if anyone else roasts seeds also, I am currently looking for a new unique flavor recipe.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I love seeds but have never roasted them myself.... but Ill tell you which flavor I like..... Dill Pickel sunflowerseeds.

I dont know how to emulate that.... Dill obviosely.... but what else?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

JPH said:


> I love seeds but have never roasted them myself.... but Ill tell you which flavor I like..... Dill Pickel sunflowerseeds.
> 
> I dont know how to emulate that.... Dill obviosely.... but what else?


It is all about the brine mixture. And yes Dill pickle rocks. My favorite all right.

tt:cb


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

ttours said:


> It is all about the brine mixture. And yes Dill pickle rocks. My favorite all right.
> 
> tt:cb


Dill pickle is amazing.

That & Jim Beam Jalepeno
mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I've never tried roasting my own, but I love seeds too! Nothing better to keep you up on a road trip than sunflower seeds!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Jim Beams are by far my favorite!:dr Have you tried to make your own Bourbon flavored seeds yet?


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

gamayrouge said:


> I've never tried roasting my own, but I love seeds too! Nothing better to keep you up on a road trip than sunflower seeds!


And a cigar or two!


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

Unfortunately the sunflower seeds in germany arent as good as the sunflower seeds in the usa, spain and holland. 
I love sunflower seeds but the seeds from my local supermarket arent any good. I have to find a spanish or turkish shop that has better ones...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Jim Beam is great. David is also good. Anyone else tried the nacho cheese flavored seeds? They are different but good.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Besides Dill Pickle and BBQ, I am also a big fan of Nacho and Ranch. :tu



JPH said:


> I love seeds but have never roasted them myself.... but Ill tell you which flavor I like..... Dill Pickel sunflowerseeds.
> 
> I dont know how to emulate that.... Dill obviosely.... but what else?


:tpd: Maybe you could soak them in an empty pickle jar with just the brine left before you roast them and see how that works. :2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I am an addict too! I love them. My preferred brand is Superior Nut & Candy(out of Chicago) dry roasted, lightly salted. I don't care for any flavored seeds. They have, by far, the largest seeds. Plus, a pound bag is just a few dollars at, of all places, the auto parts store.


----------



## coachmongo66 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you tried crab boil or some Cajun spices? Those are some real popular flavors down south...


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you tried pumkin seeds? I prefer these to sunflowers seeds. AKA pepitas. Never seen dill sunflower seeds- I likely would enjoy these as I love dill chips!


----------

